# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  At What Point When Your Hair starts Thinning Should You Buzz Your Hair?

## Ibbiermad

I'm only 23 years old ,my father has male pattern baldness ,his father had male pattern baldness ,and I notice a little bit of thinning in my hair so I ask at what point should I start buzzing hair ,it's not obvious yet as of yet that my hair is thinning.

----------


## mrclean

When you cant style it the way you like.  Why not try to save your hair?

----------


## BaldyBoss

My father did as well but I think it was also some stress I was dealing with. But I personally start changing my style to fit it, but if it comes to a point where I can't style it where it doesn't look like "a guy losing hair" style then ill shave it off.

----------


## Hair R Research

Just remember this should always be your decision - shaved heads seem okay but you should feel free to keep your hair. I've struggled with this myself and took a long time to figure out, just because I was receding didn't mean I had to shave this off.

----------


## Antony44

I read that hereditary baldness in the initial stage is easily cured by special means with minoxidil. You can also try mesotherapy after you notice that the hair is thinning. Here, all means are good, maybe its worth a try, suddenly it will help you. :Smile: https://grilliam.com/

----------


## Fishreeler

I regularly do mesotherapy, it helps me, but I dont have hereditary baldness, but I just dont like that my hair is sparse.

----------


## Rome2020

Hi, Folks I would suggest to get these inexpensive 7 essential oils from amazon. Mix them up and use them as a (non chemical) topical solution. 

They work EXACTLY the same way Minoxidil does. (But only more effective and without the side effects)

The oils are: 

Rosemary
Clary Sage
Ylang Ylang 
Lavender 
Cederwood 
Peppermint 
Black seed 
Jojoba 
Organic castor oil 

*Quick Comparison* 

Minoxidil : is understood to work by widening blood vessels and allowing more oxygen, blood and nutrients to the hair follicles.  

COMES WITH SIDE EFFECTS


Rosemary + the Oils :  increases circulation of blood in the scalp provided hair follicles with nutrients and oxygen needed to promote hair growth.   

COMES WITH ZERO SIDE EFFECTS + cheaper to buy!

----------


## Artur77

Any attempt to comb, disguise even the smallest bald patches immediately catches your eye, even if the wind does not interfere (do not be fooled) and looks disgusting. Better to shine honestly  :Smile:

----------


## Robby24

I think shaving without help is useful if you have 1-3 degrees. If you really want to improve the situation, you need to shave at least once a day (no kidding) and first shave the back of the head, and then shave places where the hair does not grow, including shaving in different directions. Its best to go immediately after shaving your chin to your bald head or starting at the back of the head. If you endure, you need to shave in this mode for at least a year, instead of using shaving creams, use an egg or two. And there will be no annoyance and benefit. You need to shave in this mode for at least a year if you want to see the results. Good luck and patience to everyone !!!

----------

